# CD Brennen mit Magix Musik Maker Deluxe 2002



## Transmitter (2. Dezember 2002)

hi!

wie kann ich denn cd´s mit dem musik maker brennen?
also auch so, dass ich lieder hin und zurück spulen kann.

wenn ich das programm dazu starten will:
MXCDR.exe
bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung, dass mir folgende datei fehlt:

dllcda32.dll

als ergebnis in sm´s bekomme ich nur 3 fehlerhafte links 

kann mir die datei wer schicken?

oder geht das auch anders mit dem brennen?

thx schon mal
cu - transmitter


----------



## Transmitter (14. Dezember 2002)

noch mal up ^^^

kann mir da niemand helfen?


----------



## techniker (11. Juli 2003)

JO hi ich hab den beitrag grad gesehen und weiss auch wie:

1. starte das programm

2. mache das was du brennen willst
____________________________

3. GEHE RECHTS OBEN UNTER DEM X (schliessen)AUF "deluxe"

4. DANN IM DROPDOWN-MENÜ AUF "deluxe: CD brennen"


FERTIG

So ich hoffe es hat dir geholfen CU


----------

